# High TSH level @ 62.93



## 3boysmom2

How high can your TSH level go? I just received the results of my bloodwork and my Dr. is increasing my synthroid dose due to my TSH level. She said normal range is 2 or 3 and mine was 62.93!! The Free T4 level was low at .64. I am so confused about these and she tried to explain to me. I would think if your were to be a 2 or 3 and it was 62 that i should be concerned. But she said to just increase dosage and do bloodwork again in 3 months. Has anybody ever had TSH that high? And what should I do about this? Should I be concerned and see another Dr.??


----------



## joplin1975

Well, it's not normal...and I have to imagine you feel awful...and it is really high...but there have been a bunch of us, for varying reasons who have had their TSH higher (in t he low 100s).

As my surgeon said, it's not like you are going to fall over and die...but you do want it corrected soon.

What dose were you on and what did your TSH look like before?


----------



## Adelaide

My TSH was at 50 and I felt like death not even warmed over, more like lukewarm. You must feel awful!

My doctor overreacted and instead of incrementally increasing my dose she doubled it and I ended up seriously hyperthyroid. So don't do that. That's hard on the heart.

No, you don't fall over dead with that high a tsh but I sure felt like I should have been.

Take good care. You will feel better soon.


----------



## 3boysmom2

I get bloodwork every 3 - 6 months and usually my dosage goes up and down. The past 2 times i have stayed at 80 and now she increased my dose to 100 & told me to come back in 3 months to check. It has been a few weeks and I still feel sluggish and no energy, etc..... I do not think my hubby gets it and it is very hard to really explain how i feel.
My Free T4 was low at .54; i have no clue what the Free T4 is.
My cholesterol was very high at 259 but Dr. said not to worry now because the thyroid could be skewing those results also.
I am sorry you are also going through this, but i guess i am relieved to hear someone was in the 100's because to me --hearing you should be a 3 and being at 62 seemed quite worrisome!


----------



## Octavia

Don't worry too much about the 62. Yes, it's very, very high, but you will be fine. I sure wish you weren't waiting 3 months between adjustments, though...that's a pretty long time, about twice as long as most doctors go between labs/titrations. If I were you, I'd see about getting follow-up labs at 6 to 8 weeks instead of 3 months.

I wonder if getting labs every 6 weeks instead of every 3 to 6 months would help you level off, dosage-wise. The reason I suggest this is that the longer you are on the wrong dose, the more hypo or hyper you go, which then leads to a more dramatic increase or decrease in dosage, starting the cycle over again, but in the other direction. On the other hand, if you had your labs drawn at 6 to 8 weeks after a dosage change (which is what most docs do), you may just need smaller jumps up or down until you find your sweet spot. Does that make sense?


----------



## jenny v

I will reiterate what Octavia said about getting your labs done every 6-8 weeks instead of 3 months. That is a long time to wait in between dose changes and why should you feel bad for even longer than you have to? Can you ask your doctor to do labs every 8 weeks?


----------



## Fissy

Hi 3boysmom2! I was very worried about my TSH when I was first diagnosed, it was 274.10! It was over 100 for a good 6 months or so because it took a long time to get it back down into range and hey, I'm still alive to tell the tale.  
Hang in there, I just wanted to give you some reassurance.. here's hoping you and your doctor can get on top of it soon.


----------



## Andros

3boysmom2 said:


> How high can your TSH level go? I just received the results of my bloodwork and my Dr. is increasing my synthroid dose due to my TSH level. She said normal range is 2 or 3 and mine was 62.93!! The Free T4 level was low at .64. I am so confused about these and she tried to explain to me. I would think if your were to be a 2 or 3 and it was 62 that i should be concerned. But she said to just increase dosage and do bloodwork again in 3 months. Has anybody ever had TSH that high? And what should I do about this? Should I be concerned and see another Dr.??












If I were in your shoes, I would be very concerned (we have seen higher) because this doc has not ordered antibodies' tests (did she?), nor has she ordered an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

How long have you been on the Synthroid initially? How much and how much did she raise your dose?

Also, 3 months is a long time between labs when you are in trouble. She should be seeing you every 6 to 8 weeks about this.

These tests would be important.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## SFLHashi

I was 70. Undiagosed hashis. It took 3 years or dr scrambling and testing to get me back to ME. I would ask for an 8 week test retiming of free t3 , free t4. And tsh .

My story and posts. 
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=6563


----------

